

Millennial Men Find Work and Family Hard to Balance - jmbmxer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/31/upshot/millennial-men-find-work-and-family-hard-to-balance.html

======
shostack
I wonder how much of this comes from the fact that it is much harder for
millennials to support a family on one wage than it was for our parents. So
the equality discussed in the article is related to needing the wife to
continue working which means the husband needs to shoulder more home
responsibility.

